# Audigy LS not supported with linux

## ookk

http://pciids.sourceforge.net/iii/?i=1102:s=1

I have tried to get my Audigy LS card working for a very long time now.

I couldnt understand why it didnt work. Many other people have had

problems to. Then i finally found out that Audigy LS wasnt supported in

linux. I cant do without sound so ill gues i have to return to Windows   :Sad: 

I was just wondering if anyone knows if there is gonna be support for

audigy LS soon? Maybe someone has been able to hack the drivers to

make them work with LS? Im desperate so please help me   :Crying or Very sad: 

I think this problem should be solved once and for all. Ive seen too many

ppl not gettingt their LS cards to work.

----------

## TenPin

I'm surprised it doesn't work.

Have you tried ALSA 0.9.8 with the emu10k1 driver or the OSS emu10k1 driver ?

What happens when you try them ?

----------

## ookk

It says "No Such Device" when i try to modprobe. It fits quite good with: 

http://pciids.sourceforge.net/iii/?i=1102:s=1

Are you sure it is an Audigy LS you have?

Because I there seems to be a difference between Audigy and Audigy LS.

If u indeed have a LS card that would make me very happy   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lousyd

I just bought an Audigy LS.  "It's Creative, I can just use the emu10k1 driver!"  Wrong.

I have no sound in Linux.  =(

----------

## Zackqtip

same here. I've been without sound for 2 months now and the fact that I bought the audigy ls because of the crappy support that extigy gets, this really pisses me off.  anyone know if suport is coming for the ls?

----------

## MadBassist

well not sure how much this will help but ive been looking on the creative open source page and they say the emu10k1 driver wont work for the ls, the only option they show is a commercial driver, to be found here: http://www.opensound.com/linux-x86.html lets just hope some nice programmer at ALSA gets a driver working for free

----------

## MadBassist

ps for people in the uk, theres an OEM version of the Audigy 2 ZS available at PlanetMicro  for not much more than the Ls and it'll work in Linux fine, not sure when they will have any in stock.:

http://www.planetmicro.co.uk/product_info.asp?stockcode=M003098

----------

## Malakin

Try editting the driver source and change the pciid for a regular audigy to the audigy LS (so it's identified as a regular audigy), it will probably work.

----------

## saggating

Thats really annoying  :Twisted Evil: 

I just bought a audigy LS after reading on these forums that audigy's can be setup by using the emu10k1 module. I just put a SB 16 with the Ensoniq ES1371 chipset instead.

It works , but I would prefer the audigy for it's low SNR and digital outputs.

I now have £58 card which I can't use unless I use windows. For this paticular project, that is not an option. If only every company loved Linux as much as IBM.

----------

## Malakin

Try this, I'm using 2.6.5. Not sure if it will work but the idea here is to make the kernel think the audigy is the audigy ls with minimal work, the changes should be something like this although I don't have an audigy ls to test this with.... Note we're just changing the 0004 to 0007, swapping the pciid's. You might have to do this in more places though.

/usr/src/linux/sound/pci/emu10k1/

Edit emu10k1.c, change line 86 to this

```
emu10k1.c:86:   { 0x1102, 0x0007, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, 1 },    /* Audigy */
```

Then edit emu10k1_main.c and change line 592 to this:

```
is_audigy = (pci->device == 0x0007);
```

----------

## Zackqtip

Wouldn't you change the 0007 to 0004 since its the 0004 that is supported under linux and not the 0007?  Or am I completely wrong here?  Has anyone done this and gotten it to work?  Because I would love to get as far away from windows as possible.  Thanks.

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> Wouldn't you change the 0007 to 0004 since its the 0004 that is supported under linux and not the 0007?

 When it reads the pciid of 1007 from the card it will think it's the audigy instead of the audigy ls and like I said this will probably work but I'm not sure, this assumes the audigy driver will run the audigy ls which is likely to be the case.

It probably won't be long until this gets properly resolved in the kernel anyways. I did something like this when I got a I think kt400 motherboard and it wasn't supported yet so I couldn't get dma to work, I just changed the pciid so it thought it was a kt333 and it worked fine.

----------

## MadBassist

i solved the problem and got an audigy 2, basically same as zs except slight less advanced (6.1 instead of 7.1) and its about the same price as an ls i think, depending if you can find an oem version.

----------

## Zackqtip

I regret to inform everyone that Malakin's idea for changing the PCIID's will not work.  I found this out after sending an e-mail to Creative's tech. support that in the reply said:  *Quote:*   

> The Audigy LS -- The retail Audigy LS card is not based on the same chip
> 
> as other Audigy boards, so the EMU10K1 driver available at SourceForge 
> 
> won't work with it. Fortunately, 4Front Technologies (www.opensound.com)
> ...

   So there is some good news, since it appears that there is support for the Audigy LS, just not by ALSA, I'm going to try to get my LS working this weekend and I will post my results.  Later.

Zack

----------

## teh kyle

Supposedly this 3rd party driver for the Audigy LS gets it working with alsa. Here is the link to the site. Read the install.txt for help:

http://www.superbug.demon.co.uk/alsa/

Hope this helps

----------

## Digor

I tryed that link ... patched and compiled, BUT when modprobe snd-audigyls

```
WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.6/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Input/output error

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_audigyls (/lib/modules/2.6.6/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-audigyls.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

----------

## SeanHarmer

Hi All,

ALSA support for the Audigy LS is supposedly now in ALSA 1.06. I haven't tried it yet as I took my LS out of my machine until support is complete. I'll probably try it at the weekend.

See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207154 for more info.

Sean

----------

